# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فلاكت جديد كنكوري ها به دليل اين اتفاق تلاشتونو بيشتر كنيد(بدون حاشيه واحب براي همه)

## arshaa

توجه هدف از ايجاد اين تاپيك صرفا اگاهي رساني براي اينكه بيشتر تلاش كنيد و متوجه اتفاقاي دور و برتون بشيد و قصد ايجاد حاشيه ندارم
ظاهرا قراره امسال ظرفيت ها بشدت كاهش پيدا كنه 
مثلا دو رشته پرستاري و دندون و فيزيو و داروسازي رو ميبينيم
همه اينارو در ٣٠ درصد ضرب كنيد و از ظرفيت اصلي كم كنيد ميشه مانده مناطق
مثلا ظرفيت دندون امسال ٥٦٠ نفره
خواستم اين موضوع رو اطلاع رساني كنم بعد انتخاب رشته ضربه نخوريد و يا درست انتخاب كنيد قبولي هاي پارسال رو در نظر نگيريد  اگه پارسال با هزار پزشكي قبول شده دليل نميشه شما هم با ١٠٠٠ همون رشته و دانشگاه رو قبول بشيد در ضمن سهميه ها تاثير چنداني تو رتبتون نداره كلا ٢٠٠ نفر از سهميه ايثارگران رتبه زير ٢٠٠٠٠ كشور دارن و اگر هم پشت كنكوري هستيد خييييليييي تلاشتونو بيشتر كنيد چون سال بعد بازم ظرفيت ها مياد پايين
در ضمن تقريبا تمام رشته ها همين وضعيتو دارن
دليل اين اتفاق هم همونييه كه دكتر خدايي گفت دارن ظرفيت دانشگاه هارو طبق قانون مجلس و براي ارز اوري ميدن به كشور هاي شيعه نشين اطراف(تو مناظره ش واسه تقلب تو كنكور برنامه حالا خورشيد دقيقا اينو گفت
بازم ميگم درست انتخاب رشته كنيد مردود نشيد زحمت هاي يه سالتون ****** بره
صرف دلسوزي براي داداشا و ابجي ها ....

----------


## azem

:Yahoo (113): یعنی امسال قبولی سخت تره؟!

----------


## arshaa

> یعنی امسال قبولی سخت تره؟!


بله خيلي

----------


## arshaa

up

----------

